# DWL-G122 quel driver ? (ralink / dlink)



## clef (21 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,
Ma question est simple, je viens d'acheter une DWL-G122 (d-link), vaut-il mieux utiliser le driver d'origine d-link, ou bien celui d'origine ralink ?

Merci de votre réponse.
(désolé si cette question a été abordée, mais c'est l'anniv de mon père, g pas le temps de chercher... )


----------

